# Waterfront property for $1000/acre???



## DC_The_Boss

Some guys at work are telling me you can buy property directly on the river for around $1000/acre...somewhere near the trinity river i believe. They said you buy it from the county and its no specific spot; you just go out there and claim your location. The catch is you cant do much with the property and you can only get to it by boat. They say people build little docks out there & rinky dink houses just for recreational purposes. Anyone know if there is any truth to this? Im really interested if so


----------



## fultonswimmer

Go back thru the old posts on the real estate for sale thread. There have been one or two camps out somewhere like that. I am not saying they were dirt cheap but the area sounds like some sort of divided lease area or maybe titled but only accessible by boat. They did have a house of sorts built out there in the boonies.
I live down around Corpus so I am not that familiar with the geography of that area but it was somewhere not too far from Houston.


----------



## marshhunter

yep it's a 100 year divided interest lease deal.. lots of cabins on the river I'd love to get on it... you also get access to lot of duck hunting land


KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


----------



## marshhunter

post this up on the ttmb and you'll get much more info


KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


----------



## chicken fried

They aren't rinky dinky. They have sure enough jam up cabins. Home away from home.


----------



## broz

I own property out there. There are several tracts and you buy undivided interest in one of them. Then you go pick an unclaimed section of that tract. Problem is many guys own 5-10 acres and have it marked off. So to find decent high ground is getting harder and harder. And you definately don't want to squat on some bodies section.


----------



## cajundiesel

Broz

How would you start the process of buying? This is right up my ally in my "Life Plan"


----------



## SHARKTEETH

Same here. Info would be great.


----------



## Reconspacediver

*Same here. Info would be great.*

Same here. Info would be great.


----------



## coreydry

*http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=480458*

Also interested


----------

